# Toro 1800 now so weak, light snow jams blades



## RISNOW (Feb 19, 2014)

I have an old Toro 1800 electric single stage. It has preformed very well over the years, but throwing power has been fading the last couple years. It has started getting jammed up more easily, by a full heap of wet snow, or a frozen chunk, etc. By jammed up I mean the blades would stop rotating and a high pitched squeal would begin. The cure was stop power, remove whatever was jammed in the blades, continue.

Well, this year the power has reduced to almost nothing. The blades still spin, but even 4" of snow will cause the blades to slow to a stop.

Last year I changed the large belt, and replaced the spring on the 'tensioner' of that belt, and I think that is OK. There is a small belt below the larger one, I did not remove or replace that one.

I am not sure how to troubleshoot whats wrong. Happy to replace parts and tinker, just don't know where to start (or if I should just let it go and look for another).

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello risnow, welcome to *SBF!! *i would start by replacing the small belt, it sounds like its slipping on the pullys


----------



## cdestuck (Jan 20, 2013)

Try replacing the rubber paddles and scraper bar if it has one. Perhaps they're wore so bad they won't push anything out.


----------



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

I strongly suspect the belt. The noise you described sounds like the belt slipping. Does it ever smell like burning rubber.


----------



## beardown34 (Jan 22, 2014)

I would run a quick cost analysis of repairing vs looking for a deal on craigslist.


----------



## cdestuck (Jan 20, 2013)

Looking at eparts.com it looks like your paddle and drum are a complete assembly for 21 bucks.


----------



## RISNOW (Feb 19, 2014)

cdestuck said:


> Try replacing the rubber paddles and scraper bar if it has one. Perhaps they're wore so bad they won't push anything out.



Thanks you to all for the replies.


cdestuck-
They are pretty worn. I planned to replace those if I got it working again at full strength. But I didn't think that the wear on those is the main issue, because worn or not, the paddles stop rotating when it meets with resistance. 
(Unless the rotor assembly has some grooves or mechanism at its center to transfer the power, and those have stripped... I figured it was just the plastic when I saw it cost so little.)
----------

detdrbuzzard + scipper77
I think I will take a closer look at the belts again. I never smell burning rubber, maybe I can find some evidence of wear.

If the belts look good, I may just start tearing it down to see if there is a sheer pin or something else that has given out, allowing the motor to run without the blades spinning.


----------



## RISNOW (Feb 19, 2014)

UPDATE: So I took off the side panel and could see when the blades jammed up that the large belt was the one slipping. The small belt and the gears it is on were still turning.

So. I took off the belt, cleaned it, and the white wheel it spins around. Back together, ran a bit better, but still jammed. Only this time- a burning smell, rubber.

So, sounds like a new large belt is in order? Do they stretch out? The belt on there is relatively new...


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

some belts stretch and some just wear down


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Tighten up any adjustments you have before replacing it.


----------



## power (Feb 7, 2014)

You say you replaced the belt. If it is in good condition, you may not have enough tension on the belt, allowing it to slip. 
As a temporary fix, you can apply "belt dressing" available at an auto parts store, either spray on or stick form.


----------



## RISNOW (Feb 19, 2014)

*Large Belt Replaced*

This thread ended with the warm weather last spring. Just wanted to update that last spring I picked up a new belt, and it was visibly smaller than the one I took off, so perhaps the one I took off was stretched out somehow.

Now we just need some snow to test out the unit...


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Keep us informed. I want to know the outcome of this. My money is on the belt.


----------

